# Spaying X Hip Dysplasia



## marabrito (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi Guys, 
My girl is 4 months, the vet insists I need ti spay her by 6 months or before, that hip dysplasia has nothing to do with hormones.
The internet and some foreign Vet friends tell me, don't spay before 18 months, that will cause more chances for hip dysplasia.
Any thoughts, opinions?
Im confused.
Also, if spaying her will make her more calm I would do lol!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

marabrito said:


> Hi Guys,
> My girl is 4 months, the vet insists I need ti spay her by 6 months or before, that hip dysplasia has nothing to do with hormones.
> The internet and some foreign Vet friends tell me, don't spay before 18 months, that will cause more chances for hip dysplasia.
> Any thoughts, opinions?
> ...


Time and training will make her more calm. Do your research. There are studies that show what I consider major health benefits to waiting to spay. I actually require the wait in my contract. To me the cancer risks and ACL tear risks are well worth it. 

If you are a responsible owner who won't let your girl run loose when she is in season than you should decide when it is best to deprive your dog of hormones. I personally would not do it to a growing puppy but that is ultimately your decision.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

While hip dysplasia may have nothing to do with hormones, there's lots of evidence to show that early spaying (at 6 months) creates other health risks: the risk of certain types of cancer and the risk of torn ACLs, for example. Also, hormones are important for proper growth, and dogs that are spayed or neutered early often grow differently from dogs that are not altered until after they've finished growing.

Spaying/neutering at 6 months used to be a "knee-jerk" thing that everybody did. These days, in the dog sports community at least, virtually everyone keeps their dogs intact until at least 2 years of age. Many breeders have clauses in their contracts, requiring puppy buyers to wait before altering their dogs. 

Spaying won't make her calmer. It will, however, change her coat: she'll have more hair.

Ultimately, it's your decision as to when - or if - you want to do this. Your vet shouldn't be pressuring you to spay her at 6 months. In your shoes, I'd go to a different vet.

For what it's worth, I've read the research and decided that my (male) golden, who is now 21 months old, won't be neutered at all unless there's a compelling medical reason to do so.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Here are some good links to information regarding the issue of early spa/neuter and cancer risks

Neutering Dogs: Effects on Joint Disorders and Cancers in Golden Retrievers

Early Spay Neuter: 3 Reasons To Reconsider

The Plot Thickens: Spay Neuter Effects & the Health of Our Dogs

EARLY SPAY-NEUTER IN THE CANINE ATHLETE, by Chris Zink, DVM, PHd

I am no expert or science type person but my personal conclusion was to delay and possibly never neuter my male golden. It seems the cancers any intact male dog is more likely to develop are not as common in Goldens Retrievers as in other breeds and not neutering seemed to help prevent the more common Golden cancers. It is a little less clear to me about female Goldens because early and late spaying appeared to increase the chances of one cancer more often occurring in Goldens. 
It's a tough choice and I am thankful more research is being done. If someone finds my generalized amateur conclusions totally wrong--please at least be kind about it.


----------



## marabrito (Jul 21, 2017)

Guys, 
Thank you so much for all the answers, I am really uninformed about this, that's why Im seeking other opinions.


----------



## marabrito (Jul 21, 2017)

cwag: Thank you so much for the links, I will look into them


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The early altering comes from a desire to prevent pregnancy- if you are capable of watching your dog for 21 days so that she does not get bred, you should feel able to just say no to the vet.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Prism and puddles are my go to people, so if your saying spaying cons outweigh the pros then I'll be waiting to get Angel fixed. One thing I would be worried about is would there be a lot of blood or no.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Nate83 said:


> Prism and puddles are my go to people, so if your saying spaying cons outweigh the pros then I'll be waiting to get Angel fixed. One thing I would be worried about is would there be a lot of blood or no.


Blood was very minimal with our girl. She did a very good job keeping herself clean. 




I would actually look for a new vet. I know that is intense, but I really need my vet(and doctor, and pediatrician, etc) to listen to my concerns and have the knowledge as science changes.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

she listens and isnt forceful by any means.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I wasn't referencing your vet. I quoted you in regards to the blood you questioned.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm not sure that hip/joint issues wouldn't have a relationship to early altering- when the feedback system that is in place to tell the long bones to stop growing is not there, you get an imal with much longer than meant to be legs. If the legs are longer than they should be, it would make sense that stresses on the joints would not be normal.


----------



## Seaphoenix (Aug 2, 2017)

Not trying to hijack the thread, but I'm curious too. I have female and male littermates.... I was debating spaying the female and leaving the male in tact.

Would this be wise? Separating them during heat would probably be considerable stress on my little girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is the UC Davis study on Golden Retrievers and spay/neuter effect on cancers and joints. Males, it's pretty black and white. Females, a bit more grey. You decrease the chances of some cancers by waiting, but increase others. In both, keeping them intact appears to be most beneficial, but that is not possible for many owners. 

It's one study, not huge numbers. But just something to consider.

Neutering Dogs: Effects on Joint Disorders and Cancers in Golden Retrievers


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Not all sterilized dogs are going to have have resulting health issues. If you lifestyle will not allow for you to watch her so she is not bred, spay her. If you can keep her inside, wait until after the first or second cycle as research points to this being best for the dog. Spaying her will not keep her calm or change her temperament unless she has some sort of a hormone issue, which is rare. 

Also, I would get a new vet. 

As an aside for anyone interested, my friend got her Lab(ish) spayed early because the vet said she'd calm down. She does competition, but she is also big into pets and rescue (she is a vet tech). The dog did not have great conformation in the first place. For some reason, she gets all of her dogs from some "breeder" who breeds these dogs with a little cattle dog and each one they get has issues. She thinks the cattle dog with the Lab gives the dog more drive (and yet, she spays her early thinking she'll calm down) as if she can't find a drivey Lab. So, she spays her at six or nine months. The dogs legs grew longer, which is typical, and now her front legs are too long for her body and she cannot sit without sliding as the legs push the dog back. She was already very short backed. The dog cannot corner without falling, even when she is out playing with other dogs. When the dog runs it's like watching a foal run. She is about two now. It's quite sad.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

fostergolden said:


> also, i would get a new vet.


^^^this!^^^


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I was just reading some preliminary findings from the Morris Foundation Golden Retriever Lifetime Study and they have found causality between early spay/neuter and weight gain. They don't know what it means yet, just that they have found a link between the two. I'll be interested to learn more on this. Duke was neutered at 8 months due to some health issues and Charlie was over 1 1/2 years old. Duke's fur is more coarse than Charlie's and he does tend to put on the weight more easily. Not sure what the connection is yet.


----------

